# Fuel gauge not working



## darundel (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi...just bought a 2004 Monaco Cayman 32 diesel pusher.
It is in mint shape...only 23,000 miles.
One of the few issue is that the fuel gauge is not working.
The seller says that the dealer told him it was because he had used a fuel stabilizer last fall.
The dealer said that "after a couple tanks of new fuel" it will start working again.
Right now it is "pegged" on full.

Does anyone have any advice on this?
Ever heard of it before?

All comments are most appreciated.
Thanks,
Dave Arundel


----------



## LEN (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuel stabilizer, I doubt it. 6 things could do it. Stuck sending unit, stuck gauge. bad sending unit, bad gauge, broken wire or unhooked wire from sending unit to gauge, bad connection at one end or the other. If a stuck gauge or sending unit a couple tanks of fuel over the road might shake it loose. In the mean time just take about the mileage of the odometer then divide by the MPG and keep the tank over a 1/4 full or even better 1/2, still mean a $$$$$ fill.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2012)

Pegged on full!!!  Just hope it stays there LOL  JK.  Sounds like it has an open in the wire to the sender to me.  Check where it plugs into the sender at the tank if you can get to it.   Dogs are bad to chew wires underneath into also. I also doubt the fuel stabilizer would cause this condition.


----------



## LEN (Jul 26, 2012)

Spammer,

Did you know Hawaii is the biggest user of Spam and now two new flavors, Jalapeno, and Black Pepper.

LEN


----------



## ultgarage (Oct 6, 2021)

My 2003 Monaco Dynasty had a stuck fuel gauge pinned on "Full". I was told the culprit was probably a bad ground connection at the tank sending unit. The tank is easy to access so I disconnected the 4 wires (it's a Sentroid unit), cleaned the connectors, cleaned the small connection posts they attach to and tightened them back on. When I turned on the key, the gauge swung way past "Full"!! Now I'm thinking the sender is bad so I ordered one from Sentroid and installed it. No dice! The gauge was stuck past "Full".  After many hours of searching for a bad ground between the sender and gauge, the problem was discovered. Somewhere along the way, I had swapped two of the wires on the sender. Once they were connected to where they belong, the gauge worked again. My bad for switching the wires but a good lesson for me (and anyone else who disconnects the sender wires.


----------

